
Ask HN: “Not so smart” phone? - reacharavindh
Anybody figured out a phone that can be almost a dumb phone, but with Internet for those occassional needs of WhatsApp&#x2F;Google maps?<p>Context: I have been using Internet on my iPhone quite a lot. I would like to try to step down to a &quot;dumb phone&quot;, but don&#x27;t want to give up the benefit of Google Maps, or getting that WhatsApp message.<p>Does anyone here on HN have explored such a phone usage case, and have any ideas&#x2F;tips&#x2F;phone recommendations to share?
======
ocdtrekkie
I still use a Windows Mobile phone, an HP Elite x3. I get monthly security
updates, I have a web browser, maps, WhatsApp is still available for it, etc.
But most trendy new apps aren't available and that isn't a problem for me.

Unfortunately, security updates are expected to end sometime this spring, and
I may end up having to get an iPhone.

What's really exciting for me is Librem and Necuno working on Linux phones.
Which wouldn't be app-laden nightmares, but would be usable open source smart
devices.

------
mtmail
You could de-install (or hide away) most apps [https://medium.com/s/story/six-
years-with-a-distraction-free...](https://medium.com/s/story/six-years-with-a-
distraction-free-iphone-8cf5eb4f97e3)

------
tlb
Switching the iPhone display to grayscale makes it less appealing to
constantly check. It's under Settings/General/Accessibility/Display
Accommodations/Color Filters.

